# Miskraam of abortus?



## eno2

Miskraam of abortus?
Van Dale zegt dat je miskraam gebruikt tot 16 weken zwangerschap.



> spon*ta*ne uit*drij*ving of spon*taan af*ster*ven van de on*ge*bo*ren vrucht vóór 16 we*ken zwan*ger*schap ~abor*tus (1)




Iedereen gebruikt abortus bij wijze van ellips voor abortus provocatus, zoals wiki zegt:


> Abortus (arte) provocatus, ook wel abortus provocatus lege artis of opzettelijke vruchtafdrijving genoemd, is de medische term voor het voortijdig afbreken van een zwangerschap door (medisch) ingrijpen. *In het Nederlands wordt meestal kortweg de term abortus gebruikt voor deze handeling.* Incidenteel komt men de term abactio tegen met betrekking tot een opgewekte abortus of partus.



Abactio.
Nooit van gehoord.

De vraag is dan:  Hoe noem je een niet opzettelijke zwangerschapsonderbreking na 16 weken?

Plus: abortus staat aangegeven als benaderend synoniem voor miskraam.
Zo gebruikt gaat abortus dus ook over spontane doodgeboortes....

Verwarrend...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Wat mij betreft alleen verwarrend als je alles overinterpreteert. In dagelijks taalgebruik:

Abortus: opgewekt
Miskraam: spontaan.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Plus: abortus staat aangegeven als benaderend synoniem voor miskraam.
> Zo gebruikt gaat abortus dus ook over spontane doodgeboortes...


Negeer dat maar. Er zullen misschien mensen zijn die abortus gebruiken als een soort eufemisme voor miskraam (dan klinkt het als een keuze, niet als een ongeluk), maar de meeste mensen zeggen het gewoon hoe het zit. (zoals het hoort)


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> Wat mij betreft alleen verwarrend als je alles overinterpreteert. In dagelijks taalgebruik:
> 
> Abortus: opgewekt
> Miskraam: spontaan.



Akkoord. 

De door Van Dale aangegeven tijdslimiet  wekt bij jou geen verwondering op?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Negeer dat maar. Er zullen misschien mensen zijn die abortus gebruiken als een soort eufemisme voor miskraam (dan klinkt het als een keuze, niet als een ongeluk), maar de meeste mensen zeggen het gewoon hoe het zit. (zoals het hoort)


Akkoord. Dat benaderingsteken tussen miskraam en abortus is dan ook erg benaderd.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Akkoord.
> 
> De door Van Dale aangegeven tijdslimiet  wekt bij jou geen verwondering op?



Welja. Maar ik kan er niet wakker van liggen. En bovendien, van Dale zegt 16 weken, maar dat houdt niet in dat je een niet opzettelijke zwangerschapsonderbreking na 16 weken niet langer een miskraam kan noemen.


----------



## eno2

Absoluut.


----------

